# G0765 2" Collet Chuck Build



## Mach89 (Mar 22, 2017)

Some of you may have seen the pic I posted of the collet chuck I'm wanting to build for my Grizzly G0765 7x14 lathe. Well, I finally got started on it and have made a decent amount of progress the past couple of days. As most of you can probably relate to, the biggest challenge is keeping everything so it will run true. I've spent more time indicating in the chuck itself than actual cutting metal. But if I can keep it true, it will be worth it. I'm going to have to make a mock spindle to mount it to at "the place I've been working on it"  so I can mount it in another collet chuck to taper and finish the bore. I'll try to keep up with pics as I go, but sometimes I get caught up in what I'm doing forget what I wanted to do, like take pictures.

Anyways, here are some pics of my progress so far, including the design again. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 23, 2017)

Turning, boring, and threading the cap.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 23, 2017)

When I first scrolled through the pics I was like damn, he's using negative inserts on a 7x14??? My old 8x14 didn't like negative inserts. Then I saw the drill bit & the chips & thought, what the heck? Then I looked again, wait a minute, that's not a mini lathe! Cheater! JK of course. Nice job! I think I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 23, 2017)

darkzero said:


> When I first scrolled through the pics I was like damn, he's using negative inserts on a 7x14??? My old 8x14 didn't like negative inserts. Then I saw the drill bit & the chips & thought, what the heck? Then I looked again, wait a minute, that's not a mini lathe! Cheater! JK of course. Nice job! I think I need to get some sleep.



Lol. If you're not cheating, you're not trying. 
No, I'm not making it on my Grizzly. I'm making it in another shop with bigger equipment. If I had to rely on what I have at home, I wouldn't be making it at all.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 23, 2017)

Mach89 said:


> Lol. If you're not cheating, you're not trying.
> No, I'm not making it on my Grizzly. I'm making it in another shop with bigger equipment. If I had to rely on what I have at home, I wouldn't be making it at all.



Just kinding about the cheating part. Yup, cheat whenever you can, that is when it comes to machining. I should've known better when I saw the Aloris...and well everything in all your pics. Long day, brain farting....


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 23, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Just kinding about the cheating part. Yup, cheat whenever you can, that is when it comes to machining. I should've known better when I saw the Aloris...and well everything in all your pics. Long day, brain farting....



I hear ya. It's nice to have access to stuff I don't have at home. Then I can use it to make stuff I don't have at home.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 23, 2017)

Got the mock spindle finished. Now I just need to taper and finish the bore, make the collets, and do the mill work. Unfortunately, tomorrow is the last chance I'll get to work on it (if I get to at all) for about a week. But, patience is a virtue.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Making progress. I got the bore tapered and finished as well as some collet blanks. I should be able to do most (if not all) of the finish work (milling, drilling, slitting, and boring the collets) in my shop at home. That is, if I ever get a chance to work in my shop.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 24, 2017)

The chuck itself is now finished. I just painted the cap after cutting the slots for the spanner wrench but haven't gotten a pic yet as the paint is still wet. Now all that's left is to finish the collets, but I need to order a slit saw to do it. I hope to get that ordered within the next few days and get this project finished soon. 

Drilling (milling) holes in the chuck, milling spanner wrench slots in the cap, and the finished, yet unpainted chuck.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## rgray (Mar 25, 2017)

Pretty snazzy. Is the collet taper angle self releasing? When you say 2" is that the size of stock the largest collet will hold?


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 25, 2017)

rgray said:


> Pretty snazzy. Is the collet taper angle self releasing? When you say 2" is that the size of stock the largest collet will hold?


It's 15 degree taper and yes, it will hold 2" stock max. Well, it will when I finish the collets.


----------

